# pa 2-21-11



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

here are a few from today 12"payup


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice pics man im jealous. I wish we were getting some snow. :realmad:


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

a few more


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey neighbor. Just down the road here in Lock Haven. Nice pics.


----------



## SNOW-BOSS (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey we finally had a real snow to plow not those little 2-3 inches.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I was fishing in my backyard last night while wearing a t-shirt. I could use another storm for the $$ though.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks for the comments hopefully we get some more this week or next, like they are calling for.


----------



## SNOW-BOSS (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope we get more. I can always use the money. I'll have to post pics of the next storm. I keep forgetting to use the camera, guess I am too focused on plowing.


----------

